# Belleville 12/9



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I went down to my in-laws to pick up a processed deer and decided to go the night before and do some sauger fishing. Got to the dam at 5:00 and there were three others fishing. Saw them catch a couple of little ones and I caught one little one, then they all left by 7:00. Fishing picked up a little, and I fished until 10:45. Caught seven sauger and one nice fat 3lb walleye. All but one of the saugers were keepers. Slow fishing overall, but when they hit, they didnt let go- only missed one fish. 1/8 jig w/twister.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

What colors were you using?


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Chartreuse.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks, Any other tips or advice you can give me? Never fished there this late in the year


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone been fishing Bellville or Racine lately????


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice catches! I hope to be down on the river somewhere myself in about a month.


----------

